
A Lingua Latina per se illustrata for Japanese - toto444
https://drdru.github.io/
======
yorwba
_Lingua Latina per se Illustrata_ has the advantage that most people learning
Latin will already be familiar with the Latin script, and probably don't care
that much about the pronunciation anyway. Whereas for Japanese, you'd need to
at least teach hiragana and katakana first, possibly with recordings for
everything.

